# Samba Problem (Knifflig :) )



## Larrfd (26. Februar 2004)

Moin,

ich würde gerne wissen ob sich folgendes mit Samba realisieren lässt:

Ich habe eine ziemlich komplexe Dateistruktur deren root Verzeichnis z.b. "KundeXY" ich per Samba freigegeben habe. Alles wunderbar, nur hat sich mit der Zeit ergeben, dass unterhalb des "KundeXY" Verzeichnisses, welches ja komplett rekursiv freigegeben ist, einige Verzeichnisse nicht für alle sichtbar sein sollen, trotzdem aber der Übersichtlichkeit wegen auf dem File Server in dieser Struktur bleiben sollen.

Ist es irgendwie möglich Samba zu sagen "Gebe Verzeichnis KundeXY (rekursiv) frei, verlange aber für Unterverzeichnis KundeXY/daten/privat ein zusätzliches Passwort oder sperre es ganz"?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## alexdoehla (26. Februar 2004)

Ja willst du das Verzeichnis (oder die Verzeichnisse) ganz unsichtbar machen oder nur schreibschützen?

MfG

Alex


----------

